# Dispute over "Don't Tread On Me" flag



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

The meaning of this flag is becoming more appropriate every day. Arizona is impressing me with how they are dealing with the break down of America. Its unfortunate this guys is getting push back on a clear first amendment right.

'Don't tread on me' flags start disputes around the country | The Upshot Yahoo! News - Yahoo! News


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It's not like he is flying a foreign flag and the "Don't Tread on Me" is about as American as you can get. The HOA needs to shut the hell up and shove their fine up their own asses.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm shocked the ACLU is standing up for this gentleman. That flag is a symbol of history and should be allowed to be flown no questions asked.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Another reason not to move into a "planned community" or condos. Fuck you if you think you're telling me what I can and can't do on my own property jerkoff.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The were a TON of these at the rally.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I proudly fly mine just under the American flag. Come and take it. I dare ya....


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

For those interested, it is called the Gadsden flag.
http://www.usflag.org/history/gadsden.html

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------

